# IH 955 Engine Heater



## Sean_Gorry (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello

I recently bought a 1979 IH 955 (D310 engine). I am in the process of re doing the wiring as the starter is the only thing wired up. In the owners manual it mentions that the tractor has a pre-heat for cold weather starting. The wiring diagram has a "heating spiral" that is connected to the ignition.

But..... I can't find it on the engine  It also appears that there are two temp senders,one on the top of the radiator,and one just before the thermostat on the exhaust side (pics below). 

Any help would be greatly appreciated :cheers:


Before the thermostat,wire goes to an after market temp gauge 









Top of the radiator no connection


----------

